# Misfits: series 3 (starts 30 October)



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2011)

Heads up!
On E4: Why is a gorilla wearing a gorilla costume?

Interview with Kelly:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/2011/oct/22/lauren-socha-the-misfit-who-made-it


----------



## baldrick (Oct 22, 2011)

Cannot.  Wait.

saw a trailer for the new series at the cinema last night of all places.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 22, 2011)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2011)

Where has the Irish guy gone?


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh excellent..just watched S1 & S2 on 4OD and finished with the xmas episode last night. I laughed out loud in every episode.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 22, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Where has the Irish guy gone?



Left for bigger and better things.

The little bastard.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 22, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Left for bigger and better things.
> 
> The little bastard.



So magically someone else joins the gang. Ugh, I hate that.
I like the way the series had a pretty good curve running though it, as well as having good stand alone episodes. However they always keep ruining it by rewinding time and resetting the clock. "oh I can't control it, it only happens when the script editors write themselves into a corner"


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 22, 2011)

fogbat said:


> Left for bigger and better things.
> 
> The little bastard.



Killing Bono? That went well.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 22, 2011)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So magically someone else joins the gang. Ugh, I hate that.
> I like the way the series had a pretty good curve running though it, as well as having good stand alone episodes.


Is there a series on tv that isn't structured this way?



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> However they always keep ruining it by rewinding time and resetting the clock. "oh I can't control it, it only happens when the script editors write themselves into a corner"



Editors edit, writers write.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 23, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Is there a series on tv that isn't structured this way?
> 
> 
> 
> Editors edit, writers write.


I know, but it doesn't make for a nice sentence. PLus editors do write , I have done it enough to know. 





London_Calling said:


> Is there a series on tv that isn't structured this way?
> 
> 
> 
> Editors edit, writers write.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 23, 2011)

Think there was an online episode called vagas baby, explaining where Nathan went. Haven't seen it myself yet.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 23, 2011)

Saffy said:


> Think there was an online episode called vagas baby, explaining where Nathan went. Haven't seen it myself yet.



Watched it the other night. A nice idea poorly executed.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 23, 2011)

seven minutes wasnt enough to give Nathan a decent send off , and AS , im sure the new charcter introduction will be just fine, after all it its set within community service, people come and go al the time


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 30, 2011)

BUMP: cos it's tonight....


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 30, 2011)

<squeeeeeee>


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 30, 2011)

E4 at 22.00, or E4 + 1 (at 23.00) to avoid terrible mash up with Downton Abbey and MotD.

Now that's a proper 2 1/2 hours of Sunday night tv.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking forward to it, although the loss of Nathan almost makes me feel like I can't be bothered.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> E4 at 22.00, or E4 + 1 (at 23.00) to avoid terrible mash up with Downton Abbey and MotD.
> 
> Now that's a proper 2 1/2 hours of Sunday night tv.


Can't watch it on E4 +1 cos it clashes with Curb Your Enthusiasm.  Only  15 minutes to go.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 30, 2011)

Recording it because it clashes with the film on BBC4.  Looking forward to it though.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 30, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> E4 at 22.00, or E4 + 1 (at 23.00) to avoid terrible mash up with Downton Abbey and MotD.
> 
> Now that's a proper 2 1/2 hours of Sunday night tv.


Oh ffs I'll not be able to watch it till tomorrow then.


----------



## belboid (Oct 30, 2011)

Cracking start, new bloke a more than adequate replacement for Nathan - who had become a fairly tedious one note character anyway


----------



## killer b (Oct 30, 2011)

fucking brilliant.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 30, 2011)

logged back on to say it was fab...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 30, 2011)

wicked start to the series


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2011)

i fell asleep too early last night and missed it. was looking at thread through my fingers, thanks all for no spoilers  catching up will be my treat tonight


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2011)

In case there's any doubt.... ***SPOILERS START HERE***

The replacement/s for Nathan seems to have inherited all his lines as well as his anarcho-horny style. Basically Nathan with a new face, which seems 'very' Misfits.

No messin', straight into looking at assumptions and prejudices. For the yoof, nice reminder of the law on joy riding and the liability of passengers.

Jesus, the advert breaks kill me - are there five or six in this....

"I'm just washing the shit off my cock".....


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2011)

ah ffs l_c just spoiler tag it


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry, the thread is about Misfits, not who havn't seen Misfits. By all means start a thread for those who haven't seen it.


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Sorry, the thread is about Misfits, not who havn't seen Misfits. By all means start a thread for those who haven't seen it.



i seem to remember the last thread working perfectly fine with spoiler tags. i came in half way through having not seen it but wondering what all the fuss was about, catching up online. but whatever


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2011)

tbf, using spoilers tags for a whole series has never worked. And who wants to anyway.

Why not just watch it and come back and talk about it ... what is it you're hoping to read by coming here before seeing it?


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 31, 2011)

tried not to look but i'm well excited about the new series, just wondered how the first ep had been received


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> The replacement/s for Nathan seems to have inherited all his lines as well as his anarcho-horny style. Basically Nathan with a new face, which seems 'very' Misfits.



what?  Utter bollocks. He's seemingly over-confident and brash, therefore he's exactly the same?  Did you  actually _watch_ the show?  The two are actually almost nothing alike, especially not with Rudy's alter ego.



wayward bob said:


> ah ffs l_c just spoiler tag it


you forget, this as Elsie, thinking about other people is something he is apparently incapable of doing.


----------



## London_Calling (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank goodness you at least thought about Wayward Bob.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2011)

Not  bad start, I lollede at least 6 times. I wanted the blond girl to stay but I suppose she had to go.

whats the bodycount on them now? 6?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 31, 2011)

start walking calmly away from the thread  , but lc spoiler tags just in case  

whos natahan anmymore ?

rudy with his split is perect


----------



## baldrick (Oct 31, 2011)

"what _the fuck _is brunch?"

thought it was ace.  kelly is still my favourite character by a long long way.  new bloke is good though.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2011)

Kelly is totally ace, and Lauren thingy a cracking actor


----------



## girasol (Oct 31, 2011)

rocket scientist! what an unexpected power that is 

glad Misfits is back


----------



## kabbes (Oct 31, 2011)

Much relief that it is still as wittily written as ever.  Great stuff!


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 1, 2011)

enjoyed the fist ep but i'll be happier when it's back to more of a balance of plot/character than just "introduce the new bloke"

new bloke is less nathan more robbie williams


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> rocket scientist! what an unexpected power that is



I love the fact that some of the powers have always been a bit useless, except for in the occasional knowingly contrived situation.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

I thought that power - and the male/female transformation - is probably related to the characters insecurity. Kelly believes everyone thinks she's thick and stupid and just a bit pair of tits, and topless macho boy is very keen to be seen to be masculine. The same thing, from the audience pov, is about perception and prejudice. Or not…

Fwiw, I did think the 'pussy monster' comment might foreshadow a power for the shy sensitive lad.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

What was Simon's power, exactly? Is it foresight -- he foresaw himself trying to make a jump and failing, IIRC.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought that power - and the male/female transformation - is probably related to the characters insecurity. Kelly believes everyone thinks she's thick and stupid and just a bit pair of tits, and topless macho boy is very keen to be seen to be masculine. The same thing, from the audience pov, is about perception and prejudice. Or not…
> 
> Fwiw, I did think the 'pussy monster' comment might foreshadow a power for the shy sensitive lad.


Simon's girlfriend, whose name I forget, could see through the eyes of others.  You think that her fear is empathy, i.e. she used to just use people and now feels guilt about this?


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

I haven't thought about her... I suppose she could have been accused of narcissism in the past....


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

Simon's foresight doesn't really fit the pattern though.  At least not in any obvious way I can see.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't know enough to say; I can't even remember what happened when there were two of him for a while: does his power pre-date the new powers? Is it really genuine foresight? Maybe we'll learn more as the drama unfolds ....

All I would say is that general insecurity/super power thrust seems to ring reasonably true atm.


----------



## Ranu (Nov 1, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> I thought that power - and the male/female transformation - is probably related to the characters insecurity. Kelly believes everyone thinks she's thick and stupid and just a bit pair of tits, and topless macho boy is very keen to be seen to be masculine. The same thing, from the audience pov, is about perception and prejudice. Or not…



Didn't yer man say that the changing into a girl power was the only one the guy had left?  Think you might be overanalysing.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

He might have been lying though.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2011)

they did the 'powers reflecting aspects of your personality' thing in series 1 tho, so I'd be a bit surprised if they reprised it quite so quickly.  More likely that Mr Powers guy just thought it would be kinda funny, imo


----------



## kabbes (Nov 1, 2011)

Mr Powers guy is the most awkward plot contrivance in living memory, but I have to admit that he does give the writers the opportunity for some fun.


----------



## belboid (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, the writers clearly hadn't thought through the powers properly for series 1, and then went, 'oh, it all goes a bit pointless if blokey can just rewind time every time, we better do something about that...'  And so along comes Mr P (né, Mr Blatant Plot Contrivance), but with a bit of development, he could be a right laugh too.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Nov 1, 2011)

Who's arsed what you think, bellwhiff?


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2011)

well, you obviously are, or you wouldn't have re-registered within days of being banned, and come straight back to try pathetically to bait me and several other of your old enemies.

You sad, pathetic, failure of an excuse for a human being.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2011)

Frances Lengel - you think you've got problems. This was my last exchange with the same relentlessly angry poster, after which I hoped it had ended:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-killing-bbc4.279785/page-2#post-10437959


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2011)

You should both form a mutual masturbation society, I imagine it is the only thing either of you is competent at.

Alternatively you could screw up your own threads because you are a childish sulk without any analytic ability.

Your choice.

(btw elsie, consensus was that post of yours linked to made you look the total dickhead, so thanks for posting it again)


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 2, 2011)

Do you wonder why are you so very angry?


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2011)

Who's angry?  I'm laughing at you


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 2, 2011)

Good first episode which was reassuring after the disappointment of the Vegas 'minisode'.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 6, 2011)

Thought it was brilliant tonight, it seems to be getting better and better.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 7, 2011)

Agree. Using this kind of premise for social comment and observation is obv. not radical or even vaguely new (perhaps from Some Like It Hot to Tootsie, and onwards) but using a 'power' rather than makeup, relocating to modern day SE London - in very realistic terms – and utilising issues like date drugs and bringin in the more relaxed attitudes towards sexuality worked really well, I thought. Really excellent again.


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2011)

Cracking episode, even if it was a bit _What Women Want_, with a hint of _Ms 45_.

Alisha's imitation of him wanking over her was magnificent.


----------



## baldrick (Nov 7, 2011)

that was absolutely spot on.  almost as if the writers had planned that scene from the first series.

I really loved the stuff with curtis and the vulnerability his female form exposed him to.  possibly slightly overdone, but misfits has never been subtle.

also enjoying how other characters are getting their "turn" now in terms of development.   i really want to know where kelly's rocket scientist power is going


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 7, 2011)

I know Eli is pretty much a Nathan replacement but his lines still crack me up regardless. After Curtis got the 'we were both drunk yeah?' from the love interest he steamed straight in with 'Oh that was harsh, like she just done a shit in your mouth'

Beardy analysis about gender themes explored aside, the episode was highly amusing and allowed Curtis to move on from his somewhat limited role as a down the line alpha.

I want to see what weird kid can do when he can pick the probabilities. Thats a great power, reminds me a little of 'never misses' man from Alphas. To be able to do the hyperdexterity thing would be my pick of the superpowers. Make a shot from 2 miles away that factors in wind sheer and the rotation of a ventilation fan. Yes please.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 10, 2011)

Just caught up, enjoyed that.

Really thought the gang were going to add to their bodycount with date-rapist, very restrained of them 

The 'Melissa' actress has been thrown right in the Misfits dead end - "Right, for this episode we need you to simulate masturbating in a store room, a sex scene (and orgasm) with a woman, get eaten out by the weird yorkshireman and finally almost get raped. Oh, and all whilst showing the fact you're really a bloke in a woman's body".

Rudy's sad face on the window and 'drinking / puking' montage made me lol hard, he can stay


----------



## Ranu (Nov 10, 2011)

It's still not doing it for me this season as much as the previous two.  The lines just aren't quite there yet.  But I'll keep watching as it's still good telly.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic episode, I thought.  Had everything.  And the actress playing Melissa did an amazing job of managing to have all the physical mannerisms of Curtis.


----------



## wayward bob (Nov 11, 2011)

The Octagon said:


> Really thought the gang were going to add to their bodycount with date-rapist, very restrained of them



heh me too 

and yeah tbf new boy can stay


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2011)

The probation officer is my favourite atm. I hope they don't have to kill him.


----------



## moonsi til (Nov 13, 2011)

Gutted I missed last weeks (fell asleep!!!) and never got chance to catch up. Looks like it's all about to get messy.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice episode, now dr who, thats how to kick the shit out of hitler !!!


----------



## baldrick (Nov 20, 2011)

"why are you such a fucking dick?" *kicks him in the head*


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2011)

Utterly stupid episode, with plot holes big enough to drive 17 alternative universes through. 

And quite magnificent with it.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2011)

Didn't really like tonights one - getting away from the theme too much - like when they went to Miami in Only Fools and Horses


----------



## killer b (Nov 21, 2011)

the nazi stuff really showed up how low the budget must be for the show - for the first time, it looked cheap tonight. i think mostly they use the restricted palate very well, but just banging up a few swastikas on the usual sets didn't really cut it.

fun enough otherwise, but not a classic episode.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

Jesus. I'll sleep on it and see if it makes more sense in the morning.


----------



## belboid (Nov 21, 2011)

Sense?  It's fucking time travelling scallies fighting the nazi menace.  Of course it didnt make sense, that's not the point of it.


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 21, 2011)

Another invaluable contribution.


----------



## belboid (Nov 21, 2011)

So sorry you dont understand the medium, not that that's news.


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 23, 2011)

Ridiculous and error-strewn, but fucking hilarious all the same (and in fairness the errors probably added to the amusement).

Good Kelly ep in general, and I liked the sparing use of Rudy (the exchanges between him and Curtis were brilliant)

How many times have each of them died now?


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 23, 2011)

to try an explain scifi is stupid enough in tv, most of the time. Misfits handles it well, just by shrugging it off and saying "fuck knows mate"


----------



## London_Calling (Nov 23, 2011)

I thought the writer was just having fun - probably taking the piss, tbf - with as many war film tropes, cliches and simplistic cyphers as he could squeeze in. As such, it pretty accurately represented the depth of the war film genre.

I always like the expressionless troops in these things who follow the head nazi guy around e.g. the extras and part-time stuntmen (on a day rate) kneeling to fire their sub machine guns from 5 yards: 0/10 on the convinceometer.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah bit of a miss that one, like the milk dude one last season. Still good though, just not up to the usual form.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought it was great!  It didn't try to explain _anything_ about why everything was identical, except with Nazis.  In the words of Kelly, it couldn't give a fuck.

"Fookin' Nazis".


----------



## Idaho (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought it wasn't as good as previous episodes. But then there is nothing wrong with a good old fashioned Nazi-alternate history timeline episode.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 24, 2011)

I missed this on Sunday, then fell asleep half way through the repeat last night. Sounds like I haven't missed much. Did everything go 'back to normal' at the end?


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2011)

No, we are still living in a nazi occupied Britain. Queenie, Chuck & William got knocked off to give the crown to King Harry, and Downton Abbey is shown 24 hours a day, seven days a week, on all channels.  But at least they seem to have forgotten about all that racial shit, with British migration policy being seemingly entirely unchanged.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Simon's foresight doesn't really fit the pattern though. At least not in any obvious way I can see.


Yes it does, as he is very concerned about his future self.


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 24, 2011)

I only managed to watch the first 15 mins or so. I couldn't suspend my disbelief enough to accept that the nazi's hadn't just executed/imprissoned all the non-white characters...


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2011)

what power does Alisha have at the moment?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 24, 2011)

she can see through other peoples eyes


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 24, 2011)

belboid said:


> what power does Alisha have at the moment?



She can see where others are (or see what they see, wherever they are), summat like that.

Pretty Deux ex Machina in it's use so far


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2011)

oh yes, thats right. Very handy, I'm sure


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 24, 2011)

It's Kelly's series so far, and all the better for it.


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 24, 2011)

belboid said:


> what power does Alisha have at the moment?


Very long eyelashes.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2011)

As soon as I saw Simon in a nazi uniform I was like 'OF COURSE! he was always going to be a nazi!'


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2011)

They could have gone _much_darker with Simon and his nazism, a bit of a shame they didnt, but I suppose it might well have knocked the rest of the series a bit askew if they had done


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 24, 2011)

'I was conscripted' yeah course you were...to nuremburg with you simon


----------



## killer b (Nov 27, 2011)

killer b said:


> The probation officer is my favourite atm. I hope they don't have to kill him.


ho hum.


----------



## albionism (Nov 27, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> As soon as I saw Simon in a nazi uniform I was like 'OF COURSE! he was always going to be a nazi!'


Especially with the Joy Division connection!  "You all forgot Rudolf Hess"!


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 2, 2011)

it's a shame they had to top the probation worker, but this last ep was right back on classic misfits track imho


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 5, 2011)

Not subtle, was it. Borderline preachy, even.

Normally avoid trailers but maybe I need a little encouragement to keep going - next week looks like it should be excellent.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 5, 2011)

Has everyone seen this? A new mini-episode to try out a new writer (Chris Coghill). Not bad.
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/misfits-online-erazer/4od


----------



## moonsi til (Dec 11, 2011)

bumpity bump: zombie cheerleaders...


----------



## The Octagon (Dec 12, 2011)

Just watched the Rudy-centric one (super STD), that actor has brilliant timing, and I like the logical way they use his power.

Funny as fuck from start to finish, from Simon's reactions (bit reminiscent of Nathan and Simon's early 'friendship') to Curtis' dilemma 

Looking forward to next week


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 12, 2011)

Loved the zombies one: outstanding - and yet another probation worker who doesn't have to worry about their pension contributions.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2011)

agreed - i lolled throughout. nice & gorey.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2011)

That was fucking brilliant. I think I like Rudy more than I did Nathan tbh, the actor who plays him is superb.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 12, 2011)

excellent spin on the whole Zombie thing, loved it


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 13, 2011)

Just watched the Zombie one, was quality, loved it. Wasn't too sure about 2-3 episodes into the series, thought it was a bit flat, but it has definitely survived the loss of Nathan. Easily best thing on British telly at mo.


----------



## JimW (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep, that was back on form. Think I read they had a different writer for this series and was thinking it was going off the boil a bit but zombie episode was much more like it. All change on the powers front in the offing it seems?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2011)

zombiecatlol


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2011)

Finally saw the zombie episode -- absolutely hilarious.  Maybe the best Misfits episode yet.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 18, 2011)

Yeah I thought it were brilliant too. Can't wait for tonight's.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 18, 2011)

so its all tied up now , or is it ? season 4 has been confirmed but how the fuck is that going to work ?

I have faith in the writers , after all Nathan left and they still managed to sort it


----------



## janeb (Dec 19, 2011)

So



Spoiler



Simon and Alisha are in a sort of time loop then?


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

I really like Rudy, but Kelly is began to really grate on me, and Curtis is much too serious. When Nathan left Simon became my favourite character, and the relationship between him and Alisha is really sweet.

Where is this going to go for the next series?! (avoiding spoilers because I'm not sure how to spoiler-tag).


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

janeb said:


> So
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was my understanding of it yes. Plus, I know how to spoiler now, so:



Spoiler



It's brave killing two of the main characters off, and for the second series running the show has lost probably the best actor (IMO). I just hope they don't try to replace Simon and Alisha with another couple, because that would be a little too neat and tidy for me. I wonder if Seth will become one of the gang too?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 19, 2011)

Spoiler



I'm kinda hoping season 4 could show season 2 from our Simon's perspective ( ie the one who has just gone back) and somehow he can break out of the loop and save Alisha, although that would me bringing Nathan back too ) I really hope they havent gone


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2011)

you can't do someone like that with one casual sweep of a stanley knife.


----------



## Deareg (Dec 19, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> you can't do someone like that with one casual sweep of a stanley knife.


Yeah, but apart from that everything else was realistic.


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2011)

they never went to vegas did they? i'm guessing the photo's prominence in the final scenes suggest it's not the end for simon & alisha tbh


----------



## killer b (Dec 19, 2011)

another fine episode btw. that's 3 series with only the occasional dud note - is this some kind of record?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 20, 2011)

so Simon and Aliesha have both confirmed they arent coming back 

lets just hope they are lying


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 20, 2011)

it's a closed causual loop ting, classic grandfather paradox time travel headfuck. I don't see how they could come back from that without some other time travelling person breaking the loop and thusly rewriting time itself.

Which is why I think time travel powers are going to end up mainly in dead iguanas from now on. Cos they are too much of a headfuck to write coherently unless you abandon all pretence at logic, and have a man in a blue police box with two hearts and a penchant for beating baddies across time and space


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 20, 2011)

killer b said:


> they never went to vegas did they? i'm guessing the photo's prominence in the final scenes suggest it's not the end for simon & alisha tbh



I couldn't remember but someone on another message board posted this:

In episode one of this series, Kelly says "Anyone heard from Nathan?"
Simon says "He decided to stay on in Vegas with Marney and Nathan jr". I assumed he Alisha, Nathan and Marney went to Vegas together, that's when the picture was taken


----------



## PlaidDragon (Dec 22, 2011)

I also rather like Iwan Rheon's (Simon) music.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2011)

i rather fancy iwan rheon, but that's dreadful 

finally caught up on the last two eps. zombie cheerleaders was outstanding


----------



## ringo (Feb 24, 2012)

Finally got round to watching this series, excellent stuff. Was worried Rudy would be a shit character but he got better and better. Seemed like there were more jokes in this series too, and they worked. The sledge hammer was brilliant, same with the cheer leaders.

Watching TV recorded the week before Xmas is just weird - you forget how much it takes over everything and how shit the adverts are (even fast forwarded at x30).

When's the next series?


----------

